# NUEVO AEROPUERTO INTERNACIONAL DE CUSCO



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

*PROYECTO DEL AEROPUERTO INTERNACIONAL DE CHINCHERO - CUSCO*



El Proyecto del Aeropuerto Internacional del Cusco, fue desarrollado como, Proyecto definitivo a nivel de ingeniería por el Plan COPESCO mediante el Consorcio Peruano Canadiense CAIMAPS-LAGESA-LLN, con la formulación del Estudio de Factibilidad Técnico Económico en 1978 y los definitivos mediante el Consorcio Peruano-Norteamericano integrado por las firmas Airways Engineering Corp. Y Novoa Ingenieros S.A., concluido en 1984.


El Proyecto Aeropuerto Internacional del Cusco, se encuentra ubicado en la localidad de Chinchero, entre los 3,714 y 3,731 m.c.n.m. y fácilmente accesible desde la ciudad del Cusco a través de la vía asfaltada existente.


El Proyecto ha tenido especial cuidado de respetar la arqueología, la historia y el paisaje de la inmediaciones del Aeropuerto y minimizar cualquier impacto no deseable que podría tener sobre las singulares características de la Región.













*COMPARACION DEL ACTUAL AEROPUERTO VELASCO ASTETE Y EL PROYECTADO AEROPUERTO DE CHINCHERO*


Fuente: pusaq.org 

Comparando ambos aeropuertos, solamente desde el punto de vista Operativo, se puede concluir en forma resumida lo siguiente:


*Aeropuerto actual Alejandro Velasco Astete *

• Se encuentra dentro del casco urbano de la ciudad del Cusco. 
• Puede operar solamente 5 ó 6 horas hasta al día, por las mañanas y cuando hay buen tiempo. 
• Las Operaciones de aproximación y despegue pueden llevarse a cabo en una sola dirección. 
• Solamente permite Operaciones de vuelos visuales. 
• La FAA de los USA evaluó este Aeropuerto, expresando su seria preocupación por la seguridad en las Operaciones Aéreas. 
• Riesgo permanente para la ciudad y contaminación por ruido.
• Restricciones para operaciones para aeronaves mayores que el Boeing 727-100.





















































*Futuro Aeropuerto Internacional en Chincheros*

• Podria operar las 24 horas del día durante el 98 % del año. 
• Permitiria realizar Operaciones de aproximación y despegue bajo condiciones visuales por ambas cabeceras de la pista.
• Permitiria Operaciones con instrumentos. 
• Se encuentraria fuera del casco urbano de la ciudad del Cusco. 
• No existiran restricciones para Operaciones de aeronaves de nueva generación. 
• Permitiria contar con instalaciones mas contemporaneas para el turismo, creacion de empleos en Chincheros.
• Permitiria la renovacion urbana de Cusco, con espacio para nuevos desarrollos de vivienda, comercio y recreacion para los cusquenos. 










MAS INFORMACION: http://www.regcus.gob.pe/per_ai/objetivos.htm


=======*NOTICIAS*

*Empresa china interesada en financiar esa importante obra. *

China State Construction Engineering Corporation, la empresa constructora más destacada de la República Popular China, mostró un gran interés en construir el Aeropuerto Internacional de Chinchero, aportando la totalidad del capital, lo mismo que buscando la empresa concesionaria que se encargará de administrar el referido terminal. 
La misión empresarial china, integrada por Zhang Ming, Director General de la empresa y los funcionarios Yu Zhende, Xu Kaiyuan, Rafael Wu y Juan José Valdivia Gaytuiro, representante de negocios para Latinoamérica; llegó ayer a esta ciudad, indicando que tiene la intención de realizar inversión en este país, ejecutando importantes proyectos y que están muy interesados en suscribir con el Gobierno Regional, un protocolo de intención con respecto al Aeropuerto Internacional de Chinchero y fue recibida, con el fin descubrir las necesidades técnico - financieras que de él deriven, considerando que desde enero del presente año, el Perú ya cuenta con la firma de un convenio de cooperación internacional con la República Popular China. 
El vicepresidente del Gobierno Regional, ingeniero Alejandro Uscamayta Alanya, los recibió en el aeropuerto y los condujo al Salón Tupac Amaru, del Palacio Regional, donde el jefe del Proyecto Especial Aeropuerto Internacional de Chinchero, ingeniero Hugo Quintanilla Jara, hizo una amplia explicación de la importancia que tiene la construcción del nuevo aeropuerto y los beneficios que traerán especialmente al turismo. Inmediatamente después se trasladaron hasta Chinchero, para visitar e inspeccionar los terrenos destinados para la construcción del aeropuerto, donde igualmente recibieron las explicaciones de los técnicos del Gobierno Regional y tras haber realizado conversaciones sobre las posibilidades, existencia de material y condiciones de vuelos, mostraron un mayor interés en el proyecto. 
Señalaron que de acuerdo a los informes recibidos, es muy factible que ellos puedan ejecutar la obra y para ello, dijeron que gestionarán la forma de que se pueda firmar un convenio de gobierno a gobierno, para garantizar la ejecución de todo el proyecto, porque en cuanto al financiamiento, señalaron que no habrán problemas, porque ellos cuentan con el presupuesto de los 370 millones de dólares que son requeridos para construir el aeropuerto.

========

*Terminal aéreo se construiría en 400 hectáreas
COMPAÑÍA NORTEAMERICANA INVERTIRIA
US$ 200 MILLONES EN AEROPUERTO DE CHINCHERO*

La compañía estadounidense Astra Designs International invertiría 200 millones de dólares en la construcción del aeropuerto internacional de Chinchero, informó el presidente regional de Cusco, Carlos Cuaresma. La autoridad regional se reunió con Jan Mark, presidente de Astra, quien le manifestó su interés de construir el terminal aéreo en una extensión de 400 hectáreas. Cuaresma dijo a la agencia Andina que está descartada la expropiación y que los campesinos pueden “vender sus terrenos o ser socios del inversionista”. Finalmente dijo que las compañías China State Corporation Construction, TC Group International, Rabobank de Holanda, SK Corporation y una agrupación financiera de España han mostrado interés en el proyecto, que demandará una inversión de 176 millones de dólares.

==========

*DESVENTAJAS DE ESTE PROYECTO *
_(Que ojala se tomen en cuenta si es que se aprobara)_

El aeropuerto de Chincheros
Arq. Frederick Cooper

El sitio en Chincheros donde se pretende hacer un aeropuerto, es un paraje que no merece ser destruido. LA obra arruinaría el lugar y contravendrá el sentido que exige el progreso que implica respeto al medio ambiente, al patrimonio arqueológico y a la buena arquitectura que nos ha dado la historia.

Hace un tiempo el presidente Toledo viajó a la ciudad de Cusco y desde allí a Chincheros, en busca de apaciguar la queja de los cusqueños por asuntos relativos con la falta de trabajo y las ofertas políticas hechas durante el fragor del proceso electoral. La finalidad de la visita a Chincheros fue anunciar que el Gobierno reemprendería el proyecto contemplado hace más de 18 años para transferir allí su aeropuerto regional. El gesto fue destacado al realizarse este anuncio en la Pampa de Chincheros, donde se pretende hacer el referido aeropuerto.

Nadie puede oponerse a que se anuncien obras que pueden dar nuevo aliento al desarrollo económico, nacional o regional Pero sí cabe observar que éstas perjudiquen valores más trascendentes que la razón inmediata de una inversión cualquiera, por importante que sea. Hay bienes que los peruanos que vivimos esta época hemos recibido intactos. Han llegado hasta nosotros porque la geografía ha sido más poderosa, elocuente o magnánima que la actividad humana que nos ha antecedido, o porque otros peruanos, los que nos han prohijado, han sabido preservarlas para nuestro beneficio.

Hago esta reflexión porque el sitio de Chincheros donde se pretende hacer el aeropuerto es un paraje hermosísimo, intacto y cohesionado, que no merece ser destruido al posar en su regazo las pistas e instalaciones que acarrea una aeropuerto.

Creí recordar al conocer la noticia de que iban a reiniciarse los estudios realizados hace casi dos décadas, que el lugar era estupendo y que estaba intacto. Me desplacé al lugar para constatar in situ, allí en medio de esa pampa de magnífica pureza, que no podía admitirse semejante despropósito, no sólo porque una obra de esas características arruinaría el lugar sino porque es un gesto que contraviene el sentido que hoy exige el progreso, que significa ante todo respeto al medio ambiente cultural, al patrimonio arqueológico y a la buena arquitectura que nos ha dado la historia.

No hay la menor duda de que el progreso implica hoy no sólo el desarrollo científico o tecnológico; representa sobre todo el respeto al medio ambiente y al sustento natural de la ciudad y al territorio, valores que suponemos forman parte del criterio con que nuestro actual Gobierno concibe la idea de cambio, modernidad y desarrollo, que esgrime como mayor fundamento de su proceder político.

Desde este punto de vista resulta contradictorio que se haya simbolizado la importancia que se otorga a estos valores telúricos, recibiendo en Machu Picchu los símbolos del poder, para luego desvirtuar esa bella iniciativa al anunciar un proyecto que afectará mortalmente el paraje de Chincheros, unos de los más sublimes que nos dejó el Incanato. Tampoco es cierto que sea indispensable construir este aeropuerto. Su necesidad debiera estar sustentada en un estudio integral de la afluencia turística que quiere llevarse al Cusco, lo que por cierto implica haber hecho el diagnóstico de la capacidad real – la actual y la proyectable- que tiene el área urbana de la ciudad imperial para luego cotejarla con el aforo posible del aeropuerto existente, si pudiera funcionar a plena capacidad, con aviones más holgados y frecuencias más intensas.

Preservar el patrimonio nopuede circunscribirse a predicar lo evidente, es decir, a limitarse a conservar monumentos o sitios muy conocidos. Machu Picchu, Sacsahuamán o Chan Chan, Torre Tagle o Santa Catalina, son lugares protegidos porque son muy ostensibles. Debe también extenderse, en un país como el nuestro, al ámbito ecológico, y a cuidar las estructuras que configuran el marco de lugares esenciales. Chincheros es uno de ellos, Evitemos destruirlo.

*Más datos*
Chincheros (pueblo del arco iris) se ubica a 28 kilómetros del ombligo del mundo. Los habitantes conservan sus costumbres ancestrales, una expresión de ello es que practican el trueque en sus transacciones comerciales.

Este pueblo no es famosos sólo por sus ruinas incaicas y admirable arquitectura, sino también por su mercado dominical, al igual que el poblado de Pisac. Esta colorida feria de artesanías y alimentos se lleva a cabo en la Plaza de Armas. Dentro de su arquitectura se aprecia la belleza de muros de fortaleza así como nichos trapezoidales, además de contar con una impresionante iglesia colonial que en su interior alberga pinturas de la Escuela Cusqueña.

(Artículo publicado en El Comercio miércoles 9 de enero del 2002) 

=========

*FOTOS DE CHINCHERO Y ALREDEDORES*












































































































*PAGINA DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE CHINCHERO *(recomendable)

PICAR EN LA FOTO


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ojala que no lo hagan. Despues de ver esa foto del paisaje e imaginarme un aeropuerto ahi casi me da ataque.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

Como siempre en el Perú, hay distintas posiciones, opiniones a granel, autoridades, expertos al habla, pero nunca se le da el micro a los campesinos. ¿Qué piensan? ¿Quieren aeropuerto? ¿Cuáles son sus condiciones?


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Muy cierto, da temor este proyecto y muchas personas e instituciones han protestado. Es necesario que consideren el impacto ambiental, cultural y economico en la zona. Si este proyecto arruinara la vida de los 20,000 pobladores de los 12 ayllus de Chinchero, no se deberia hacer.

Sin embargo, tengo entendido que no se intenta construir un aeropuerto gigantesco, ni un terminal de dimensiones exageradas. Se supone que este aeropuerto contempla la prohibicion de otras construcciones en el alrededor y ademas el Municipio Provincial de Cusco ya ha elaborado planes urbanos que protejen las areas agricolas que mencionas. 

Existe la necesidad de un nuevo aeropuerto en Cusco. El aeropuerto actual es un dolor de cabeza para los habitantes de esa hermosisima ciudad, que es el principal destino turistico de Peru.

:wave: 

AQUI UNOS EJEMPLOS DE *AEROPUERTOS INTERNACIONALES *
El primero de una ciudad pequena del estado de Louisiana, EEUU y la segunda de una ciudad historica con espacio limitado en medio de una zona agricola en Austria.

Alexandria, EEUU (en construccion)




























Salzburg, Austria
Aunque este aeropuerto es inmenso, notese el tamano de la pista y la relacion con el entorno.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Sin embargo, tengo entendido que no se intenta construir un aeropuerto gigantesco, ni un terminal de dimensiones exageradas. Se supone que este aeropuerto contempla la prohibicion de otras construcciones en el alrededor y ademas el Municipio Provincial de Cusco ya ha elaborado planes urbanos que protejen las areas agricolas que mencionas.


Háganme el favor!!! Alguien de ustedes cree sinceramente que alguna de esas prohibiciones o "planes urbanos" van a ser mínimamente respetados? Miren lo que ha pasado con Aguas Calientes: donde solo debería existir una estación de trenes y otra de buses ha surgido una barriada de más de tres mil habitantes, con discotecas, restaurantes y ferias artesanales al costado del mismísimo Machu Picchu. Y a una alcaldesa chiflada se le ocurre construir un puente al otro lado contraviniendo la autoridad del INC y del Inrena, sin que nadie pueda hacer nada por evitarlo. 
Ahora se imaginan lo que pasaría si construyen un aeropuerto internacional, en un lugar mucho más accesible y por lo tanto más susceptible de invasiones? 
Llevar adelante ese proyecto significa expulsar a los campesinos de sus tierras ancestrales, atraer a los traficantes de tierras, destruir un paisaje natural y cultural único en el mundo, y todo para llenar los bolsillos del presidente regional de turno y alguna empresa china. 
Y eso de que el aeropuerto del Cusco se queda chico es un cuentazo: el cuello de botella no está en el aeropuerto mismo, sino en la infraestructura turística de la ciudad que a duras penas puede con los flujos actuales de turistas. Aumentar la capacidad del aeropuerto tendría como resultado más tugurización urbana, más casonas que se convierten en hostales de mala muerte, mayores costos de vida y por lo tanto alienación de los habitantes y resentimiento hacia el turista. Ya lo he dicho antes y lo vuelvo a repetir en este foro: si queremos hacer plata del turismo, atraigamos a los turistas cultos y de poder adquisitivo, que están dispuestos a pasar un buen tiempo en nuestro país disfrutando de las cosas que realmente lo hacen especial, como Chinchero y el Valle Sagrado. Esta gente está dispuesta a viajar a Lima y/o a Iquitos antes de hacer el viaje por avión o carretera al Cusco, no hace falta poner vuelos internacionales directos para atraerlos. Pero sí hace falta ofrecerles cosas que no van a ver en otra parte del mundo, y una de ellas es Chinchero tal como está ahora. 
Construir ese aeropuerto sería matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, y una muestra imperdonable de estupidez y falta de sensibilidad con nuestro pasado.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

:banana: 


*AQUI TRAJE DOS IMAGENES CON AYUDA DEL GOOGLE EARTH.*


*1- VISTA DE LA CIUDAD DE CUSCO*

Notese el tamano del aeropuerto con respecto a la ciudad. La falta de espacio para construir nuevas viviendas esta obligando a los pobladores a construir en las faldas de los cerros.












*2- VISTA DE CHINCHERO CON RESPECTO A CUSCO.*

La comunidad de Chincheros esta ubicada cerca a un lago. El proyecto no estaria ubicado en el mismo poblado, sino en los alrededores. Notese ademas que el aeropuerto estaria aislado de la ciudad pero estaria a la entrada misma del valle sagrado.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Luego de leer a Cooper (decano de mi facu pa colmo xD), el lugar del aeropuerto deberia ser cambiado o realizarse un diseño que respete el medio ambiente y tenga relacion con el entorno... osea, no llamen a arquitectonica!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El aeropuerto actual es una porquería en todo sentido...viejo, descuidado y para colmo los aviones tienen que hacer malabares para aterrizar por su mala ubicación. Luego sales del aeropuerto y te topas con carteles publicitarios horribles y una zona fea.

Lo ideal sería cambiarlo de lugar a otro sitio...pero no creo que Chincheros sea un buen lugar. Por un lado están los pobres campesinos de Chincheros, pues si sería lamentable que les quiten sus tierritas...y para colmo-ironías de la vida- para construir algo del cual ellos jamás han escuchado en sus vidas. 

De por sí esa gente es un atractivo en la zona, atraen turistas, cuidan de esos lares y venden su artesanía simpática. 

No sé, tiene que haber otro lugar para construír un nuevo aeropuerto...el actual da pena...y no va a mejorar en nada, pues se trata del único aeropuerto que no piensan concesionar.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Osea, no lo van a concesionar? que locura, entonces, de que vale que hagan uno nuevo?
Chincheros es un mal lugar, asi como todo lo que rodea Cusco, toda esa zona tiene un gran valor, ese es el problema.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

.
El articulo del Arq. Cooper fue escrito en el 2002, vale la pena mencionar.

No se cuantos de los lectores hayan visitado Chinchero alguna vez (no ChincheroS) y se hayan fijado que algunos terrenos del area son adecuados para el aeropuerto por ser libres de montanas cercanas, algo muy dificil de encontrar en esa zona Andina. 

El aeropuerto de Cusco tiene que ser reubicado, no hay opcion contra ese problema y mientras mas tiempo pase, mas dinero y visitantes se pierde. Ademas este nuevo aeropuerto ayudaria a aumentar el ingreso de turistas nacionales y extranjeros, lo cual traera mas divisas para los locales. Valga aclarar que ya hay vuelos internacionales a Cusco, pero un nuevo aeropuerto significaria que muchos extranjeros evitarian volar a Lima. Quizas este es el mas grande temor de algunos politicos.

Este proyecto no es como el gas de Camisea que se lleva las mayores ganancias a Lima y al extranjero, mientras si se estan destruyendo nuestra Amazonia virgen y daniando la vida de los indigenas. Creo que un nuevo aeropuerto beneficiara la region y promovera una cultura de mejoramiento de la calidad de servicios turisticos, de transporte en general y los beneficiados principales seran los cusquenos sin duda.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bah, yo estoy 100% de acuerdo con el proyecto Camisea...y las ganancias no se van sólo a Lima, sinó tambien al Cusco.

Pero como dice Macross, más vale calidad que cantidad. Un aeropuerto no garantiza la mejora de los servicios turísticos. Qué nos garantiza que los pobladores de esa zona no construyan hostales de medio pelo en sus viviendas y discotecas en esa zona tranquila como Aguas Calientes? Quien garantiza eso?


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

es buena idea peroooooo no se no em imagino


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

no me me imagino en un paisaje tan idilico un aeropuerto de semejantes dimensiones, sea cual sea la decision que sea la mejor para una tierra tan bella como el cuzco.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Me gusta el proyecto, ojalá lo construyan


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

*Quienes de ustedes ha estado en Chinchero al menos una vez en su vida? levanten la mano por favor.

:banana: *


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> *Quienes de ustedes ha estado en Chinchero al menos una vez en su vida? levanten la mano por favor.
> 
> :banana: *


Yo...y Macross vivió en el Cusco por varios años.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Si has estado en Chinchero y el valle del Urubamba entonces debes conocer la laguna de Piuray. Creo que el proyecto estara cerca a esa area, no muy cerca de Chinchero. 


Si alguien tiene mas informacion por favor corregirme.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> *Quienes de ustedes ha estado en Chinchero al menos una vez en su vida? levanten la mano por favor.
> 
> :banana: *













Creo que este proyecto es inconveniente para el Cuzco pero habría que ver qué opina la gente de Chinchero.

A la larga, una mayor afluencia de turistas hará que los cuzqueños compitan entre sí. Pero no aumentando la calidad de los servicios sino degradándolos, y degradando su ciudad al mismo tiempo.

¡Hay que decidirse ya! porque mientras dura la incertidumbre pocos querrán invertir en el Velasco Astete. Y este aeropuerto tiene que concesionarse de una vez.

Lo más rentable sería ir convertiendo al Cuzco en un destino turístico de elite. Chequeen este artículo. Está muy bueno el análisis: http://www.blogdeviajes.com.ar/articulos/cusco/


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Antes que una postal turística, Cusco es una ciudad. Y como tal, necesita un aeropuerto nuevo y más grande, pues el actual está pésimamente ubicado y es peligroso.
No se le puede condenar a seguir con una infraestructura inadecuada, sobre todo ahora que aparentemente ya existen los recursos para mejorarla.
En lo posible, se debería evitar alterar un bonito paisaje, como el de Chincheros. Pero si no hay otras opciones, habrá que hacerlo. En aras del desarrollo.
En fin, eso está sujeto a los estudios que se tendrá que hacer para elegir la mejor zona.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me parece buena idea que construyan un aeropuerto nuevo; le hace falta a esta cuidad! Si el aeropuerto actual es tan malo, no veo problema en que construyan uno nuevo y mejor. Espero que se realize el projecto, sea donde sea pero bien hecho. En Peru me parece que la mayoria de obras se hacen mal, se necesita obras de buena calidad. Con esto no quiero decir toooodo, pero me da esa impresion. Por donde construirian la pista para llegar al aeropuerto? O ya existe una?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Es complicado el tema. El año pasado estuve en Cuzco y obvio que fui a Chincheros, la verdad es que e sun sitio muy bonito y un aereopuerto podría malograr la zona, pero la ciudad necesita uno y no hay muchos espacios abiertos como Chincheros. Me gustó el aereopuerto de Salzburgo por ejemplo, se ve que es armonioso con la zona, aunque el ruido también es otro problema. Eso es el problema con Cuzco cualquier plan de modernidad puede afectar severamente la cultura del sitio y la perfección de sus paisajes.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

La modernidad podrá contra la cultura???


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si se saben hacer las cosas ,el aeropuerto no va afectar a Chincheros.Lo que mas afectaria es desaprovechar la oportunidad de traer mas turismo y dinero a la ciudad.Una ciudad que es un destino principal pero sin embargo es uno de los departamentos mas pobres del pais.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> *Antes que una postal turística, Cusco es una ciudad. Y como tal, necesita un aeropuerto nuevo y más grande, pues el actual está pésimamente ubicado y es peligroso.
> No se le puede condenar a seguir con una infraestructura inadecuada,* sobre todo ahora que aparentemente ya existen los recursos para mejorarla.
> En lo posible, se debería evitar alterar un bonito paisaje, como el de Chincheros. *Pero si no hay otras opciones, habrá que hacerlo. En aras del desarrollo.*En fin, eso está sujeto a los estudios que se tendrá que hacer para elegir la mejor zona.


Exactamente, yo opino igual que tu Pedro. No porque sea un lugar turístico se le va condenar a ser siempre igual y que nunca cambie, eso es muy egoista. Cusco tiene todo el derecho a tener un nuevo y mejor aeropuerto, también autopistas, bypasses o cualquier cosa sea infraestructura de calidad y en abundancia. Cusco tiene mucho potencial en otras áreas que no son turismo, de las cuales se puede obtener muchos recursos económicos...no nos quedemos en que nuestras ciudades sean solo 'bonitas y tranquilas'...si vendrán dos otres turistas menos eso no importa, primero somos los peruanos.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Hay mucha gente acomplejada que le teme al progreso, progreso no significa que las cosas van a empeorar, muy al contrario las cosas mejoran, y creo que esta obra es muy necesaria para este departamento que será todo lo bonito, pintoresco y apacible que quieran, pero es extremadamente pobre lo cual es trágico, especialmente para sus habitantes. Cusco podrá parecer una potencia turística pero en realidad el flujo turístico extranjero a esta ciudad es poco significativvo si lo comparamos con otros destinos turísticos en hispanoamérica, en ese sentido este nuevo aeropuerto internacional potenciará su atractivo turístico.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

No creo que sea tanto el temor al progreso sino que algunos quieren ver si hay opcion de hacer el aeropuerto en otro lugar. Al final, tendran que hacerlo favorable para los que se oponen y a los que apoyan que el aeropuerto este en Chincheros. Es como el mall y estacion de tren que piensan construir en Wanchaq que no fastidia a nadie ya que esta afuera del centro historico y le da modernidad a la ciudad.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

JUANCHO said:


> Hay mucha gente acomplejada que le teme al progreso, progreso no significa que las cosas van a empeorar, muy al contrario las cosas mejoran, y creo que esta obra es muy necesaria para este departamento que será todo lo bonito, pintoresco y apacible que quieran, pero es extremadamente pobre lo cual es trágico, especialmente para sus habitantes. Cusco podrá parecer una potencia turística pero en realidad el flujo turístico extranjero a esta ciudad es poco significativvo si lo comparamos con otros destinos turísticos en hispanoamérica, en ese sentido este nuevo aeropuerto internacional potenciará su atractivo turístico.


Creo que el Cusco no puede soportar ese tipico turismo masivo de las playas del Caribe. Mas bien deberia preocuparse por su sostenibilidad en terminos de la cantidad y calidad de turistas que esta dispuesto a atender. El caso es que todos quieren ir a Macchu Picchu, cuando es evidente que la ciudadela ya no resiste mas la avalancha de visitantes... 

En este sentido es necesario hacer un analisis tecnico para determinar cual debe ser el maximo flujo turistico que puede soportar Macchu Picchu y otros atractivos turisticos, para definir si requerimos un aeropuerto gigantesco que lleve a millones de pasajeros al Cusco...

Ademas se ha demostrado que el turismo, per se, no es la panacea para lograr el crecimiento economico... Por ejemplo en Espana, la zona mas visitada por los turistas es Andalucia. Sin embargo su riqueza esta muy por debajo de la de Barcelona, cuya industria turistica es sensiblemente inferior...


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

JUANCHO said:


> Hay mucha gente acomplejada que le teme al progreso, progreso no significa que las cosas van a empeorar, muy al contrario las cosas mejoran, y creo que esta obra es muy necesaria para este departamento que será todo lo bonito, pintoresco y apacible que quieran, pero es extremadamente pobre lo cual es trágico, especialmente para sus habitantes. Cusco podrá parecer una potencia turística pero en realidad el flujo turístico extranjero a esta ciudad es poco significativvo si lo comparamos con otros destinos turísticos en hispanoamérica, en ese sentido este nuevo aeropuerto internacional potenciará su atractivo turístico.


El tema se distorsiona si se discute ideológicamente.

No se trata de estar a favor o en contra del "progreso" o de alguna otra hermosa idea, sino de qué es lo que le conviene en concreto a la ciudad. ¿Le conviene al Cuzco masificar el turismo? Esa es una pregunta más adecuada, porque en nombre del progreso se pueden decir muchas cosas y jamás aterrizar.

Entre cien turistas que dejan un dólar y uno que deje cien dólares, prefiero al último.

Entre cincuenta que dejen dos dólares y veinticinco que dejen cuatro, prefiero a los veinticinco, que llamarán a otros veinticinco parecidos.

¿Por qué? ¿Por una cruzada indigenista? ¿Por la defensa del paisaje andino?

Lo dudo.


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

OK, si tanto molesta que lo hagan en Chinchero, entonces que lo hagan en otro lado... a ver que lugar proponen??? les apuesto que no importa el lugar, siempre va a haber alguien que proteste y diga que ahi no porque ahi hay algo, que las ruinas de no se que, que los poblados de no se donde, que se va a destruir el cerrito de no se quien, que las tierras de pepito, etc etc etc. Lamentablemente no creo que exista construccion que no modifique el entorno, lo unico que se puede hacer es tratar de no alterarlo significativamente, y creo que si se trata de educacion y de cultura y cuidado con respecto a su patrimonio historico, los cusquenhos son los mejores en el Peru y sabiendo esto, no creo que vaya a suceder lo que ocurrio en Aguas Calientes (que no hubo control por conveniencia, ya que si no me equivoco uno de los tantos hostales es de propiedad de Marta Chavez y todo esto ocurrio durante el gobierno de Fujimori). Ademas que yo recuerde, en internet vi una maqueta del proyecto, y el aeropuerto no es muy grande.

Saludos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

freddiewa said:


> y creo que si se trata de educacion y de cultura y cuidado con respecto a su patrimonio historico, los cusquenhos son los mejores en el Peru...


La alcaldeza de La Convención es cuzqueña y mira cómo es...


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> La alcaldeza de La Convención es cuzqueña y mira cómo es...


Bien decidida y convencida de hacer una obra que beneficiara a sus constituyentes. Ademas de valiente por enfrentarse a todo un sistema centralista que le nego la oportunidad de demostrar que el puentecito ese no pone en peligro a Machu Picchu, sino le abre las puertas a un mejor acceso a Santa Teresa y Quillabamba.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Cuzco demanda infraestructura de calidad.. no para volverla una mas de las muchas que existenten.. sino para poder atender a ese flujo turístico que busca lo especial y único que ofrece esta ciudad.. que es la mezcla de historia, naturaleza y misticismo.

El proyecto del nuevo aeropuerto en Chinchero se vuelve necesario por ser la única zona cercana a la ciudad que presenta condiciones, y no como el actual que por su ubicación es peligroso.

Busquemos un balance y no cerremos los ojos al derecho de los cusqueños a encontrar el desarrollo.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

En la primera clase de turismo y hotelería te dicen que hoy hay tantos turistas en el mundo que el primer deber de una empresa turística, y también del Estado, es hacer un perfil del turista. No se trata entonces de promocionar el país sino a quién promocionarlo.

Cuando hay millones de turistas moviendo su trasero de aquí para allá, se produce la paradoja de que el turismo se vuelve menos masivo, es decir, se segmenta en nichos distintos uno de los cuales, sin duda, es todavía el turista masivo.

Hay el mochilero que te pide el baño prestado. Hay el jubilado alemán que deja cinco dólares de propina. ¿Cuál prefieres?

Según los estudios de turismo, el visitante que gasta más en un país es el europeo, varón, profesional, culto y solitario. Él no elege venir al Perú porque vio un afiche de PromPerú. Con un año de anticipación, se habrá informado mejor que un peruano de los sitios que visitará y gastará en proporción al valor que en ellos aprecia. Y para quien ha crecido en el Estado de bienestar europeo, el problema no es gastar sino tiempo para gastar.

Esta clase de turista le gusta llamarse a sí mismo "viajero" y huye de los sitios donde hay gente parecida a él pero ramplona.

El Perú tiene un *inmenso potencial económico* para el turismo de elite. No sólo por su patrimonio histórico sino por la naturaleza bendita que llama a los observadores de pájaros, con sus grandes binoculares y chequeras. Pero esta oportunidad, como todas, puede ser desperdiciada y enterrada por obra nuestra. Hoy mismo se desperdicia, y otros sitios como Marbella, el Piemonte, la Patagonia, Botswana y Estoril nos ganan la carrera, en nuestra carrera.

En el Cuzco ya se ha venido aplicando esta reconversión al turismo de elite, con éxitos parciales. Se han reconstruido casonas coloniales en la ciudad y en el Valle Sagrado porque llega gente que está dispuesta a pagar lo que sea por hospedarse en ellas. Es necesario mejorar la calidad de los servicios, concesionando por ejemplo el Velasco Astete y fomentado competencia para Perú Rail.

Hablamos con alegría de infraestructura, pero un gran aeropuerto no es para servir a los cuzqueños, que no vuelan cada fin de semana. Una mayor afluencia de turistas lo que haría es degradar más las insuficientes avenidas, carreteras, jardines y colectivos que usan los cuzqueños de a pie.

Esta opción se justificaría si se tratara de Las Vegas o Cancún, ciudades medio artificiales y reedificables. Pero no en una ciudad viva cuyo principal *capital económico* es además la ciudad misma y la cultura expresada en pueblos como los de Chinchero, sobre los que se quiere construir un aeropuerto para turistas! Abaratar los vuelos para lleguen más Cadimas pero por avión?????

Van a comerse a la gallina de los huevos de oro.

Total yo soy limeño y mochilero y en cierta manera me conviene que se abarate todo en mi próximo viaje el Cuzco.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

freddiewa said:


> OK, si tanto molesta que lo hagan en Chinchero, entonces que lo hagan en otro lado... a ver que lugar proponen??? les apuesto que no importa el lugar, siempre va a haber alguien que proteste y diga que ahi no porque ahi hay algo, que las ruinas de no se que, que los poblados de no se donde, que se va a destruir el cerrito de no se quien, que las tierras de pepito, etc etc etc.


si tan poco te importan los cerritos y las "ruinas de no se que", que haces discutiendo en un thread sobre el cusco? deberias estar pidiendo un aeropuerto internacional para mancora, es obvio que lo tuyo es el turismo playero...


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

En Yauyos, en el pueblo de Víñac, hay un pequeño refugio que recibe al año unos dos mil turistas:

http://www.refugiosdelperu.com/

La calidad del servicio es alpina antes que andina. Cuenta con internet, teléfono, circuitos de trekking, lagunas cercanas y una vista que ya hubiera querido Adán.

Pero este sitio lujoso se ha hecho no de espaldas sino en conexión con el pueblo de Víñac. Si te enfermas, por ejemplo, vas a la posta del pueblo, que el refugio se ha encargado de rehabilitar. El personal de servicio es del mismo Víñac y brinda una excelente atención. El turista busca esta experiencia cultural y paga precisamente por ella.

Este negociazo que rinde miles de miles y no sólo al dueño lo *matamos* si construimos un gran hotel allí.

Ahora pensemos, ¿Víñac tiene más capital que Chinchero? ¿Qué clase de destino debe ser el Cuzco? ¿Lo abaratamos para que lleguen más chibolos de promoción?


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Lavoe: estoy de acuerdo al 100% contigo. Pero lamentablemente mucha gente está condicionada a pensar "más grande = mas plata = mejor".
Es la misma actitud subdesarrollada que ha llevado a los chinos a construir un ferrocarril hasta el Tibet, lo que obviamente va a terminar de destruir una cultura única emplazada en uno de los espacios naturales más imponentes de la tierra, los Himalaya. Pero nunca faltan los que están dispuestos a cambiar unos "cerritos" por una idea ilusoria de progreso.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sí Macross, sobre todo ahora que hay mucho turista educado y con dinero, ¿por qué elegir a los otros?

¿Qué queremos para el Cuzco? ¿Posadas tugurizadas (que sobreviven canibalizándose) o más Casas Andinas (que den trabajo de calidad)?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Estoy de acuerdo en que debería de regularse la inversión que afecte en sí la esencia del Cuzco, pero también soy consiente que existen obras como mejorar la calidad del servicio... no para hacer masivo el flujo turistico.. sino para dar seguridad y orden.. no pueden ser dejados de lado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se tiene que encontrar un término medio entre las alternativas propuestas, con el fin de que la ciudad mejore sus perspectivas de desarrollo pero a la vez no arruine su patrimonio arqueológico, y deteriore en el menor grado posible su acervo ecológico y paisajístico.
Tarde o temprano, se tendrá que hacer un nuevo aeropuerto. Cusco no se va a quedar eternamente en 350 mil habitantes ni a estancarse en su actual nivel de movimiento comercial y económico.
Así que mejor es ponerse a planificar, con tiempo, y de la forma más inteligente posible, lo que inexorablemente tendrá que construirse. Que en esos planes participen los mejores profesionales, incluyendo los que tienen reservas acerca de estos planes. Así se encontrará la solución más adecuada.


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

mAcRoSs said:


> si tan poco te importan los cerritos y las "ruinas de no se que", que haces discutiendo en un thread sobre el cusco? deberias estar pidiendo un aeropuerto internacional para mancora, es obvio que lo tuyo es el turismo playero...


Gracias, siempre me han gustado las criticas constructivas...

Bueno, para la gente que lee con mente abierta y que no discute por discutir, ojo que yo lo que dije fue que siempre se va a encontrar algo que evite la construccion sea cual sea la zona, pero se debe de determinar la importancia de aquello que se dice que se puede o no destruir o malograr para saber si en verdad vale la pena ese lugar. No digo que se tumben Machu Picchu porque ese es el mejor lugar para construir un aeropuerto (seria demasiado tarado si dijera eso, no creen?? no crees Macross???), pero tampoco, como dicen muchos foristas, puedo quitarle la posibilidad a una ciudad, y sus habitantes, de desarrollarse,en este caso, mediante el turismo, ya sea con el Ingles que gasta mil y tantos dolares por 5 dias o el aleman mochilero que gasta 200 en un mes... 
Ojo que yo no digo que debe construirse el aeropuerto de Miami o el de Paris, y recibir 50 millones de personas al anho, sino que como todos uds dicen sobre calidad, tambien se trata de darle calidad al turista y eso incluye el poder tomar un vuelo al cuzco 1 hora despues de llegar a Lima a las 2am, no teniendo que dormir en el aeropuerto o teniendo que irse hasta miraflores y gastar 50 dolares en una habitacion por 4 o 5 horas para poder tomar el vuelo a Cusco. Si se dan cuenta el aeropuerto de Chinchero no es grande (debe ser tan grande como el actual solo que mejor ubicado y me imagino que mas comodo)...

Espero no danhar suceptibilidades, solo doy m opinion...

Saludos


----------

